# 500GB HD for HR10-250 $80 + ship



## mbates73 (Nov 4, 2010)

Contact me if you are interested in a 500 GB Hard Drive for a DirecTV HR10-250 receiver. It was pulled from a working receiver that I upgraded (only used the drive about 2 months) but then sold because I switched to Comcast and TiVo premier.

Here is a link to my craigslist with pics and some info.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/ele/2121773238.html

If you are in the atlanta area, you can come by and pick it up. Otherwise, contact me for shipping costs (need your zip to calc postage).

Thanks, 
Matt Bates
770-619-3071
[email protected]


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a good drive, I had one in my mom's Dual Tuner S2 (and it was amazing how quickly she filled it up).

I presume the extra $30 is for the pre-installed image?


----------

